# What is your favorite thing to do in Animal Crossing?



## Seemingly Stupendous (Feb 13, 2011)

*Such as chores, ect.

My favorite thing to do is fill up the museum, more specifically: Catching Bugs. Its my favorite thing to do in the games, especially in City Folk where it is ace.
I also like Fishing and landscaping the town~

How about you?*


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2011)

Decorate my house and town - keep my town alive is another matter... >.>


----------



## Yokie (Feb 14, 2011)

Everything except making patterns (too frustrating) and pulling weed. (When I see one I just have to pull it out) D:


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 14, 2011)

Catching bugs/fish, filling up the museum, paying my debts and crossbreeding hybrids.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 14, 2011)

flowers.
god help me, flowers.

fishing's cool for money, too.  flowers are addictive, though.


----------



## SodaDog (Feb 15, 2011)

Wi-fi mainly so i can keep in touch and also listening to K.K. Slider


----------



## drsheldoncooper (Feb 19, 2011)

Decorating my town & house, picking on the animals I hate, planting pitfalls, and paying off meh debt P.P


----------



## Matthewop (Feb 25, 2011)

decorating my house and  paying my debts...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 26, 2011)

Not play it for a month then spend my day trying to make my town look like I've been on it every day for the last 2 years.


----------



## Nikita216 (Feb 26, 2011)

Annoying NPCs by hitting them with the net 
And decorating the house.


----------



## traccy (Apr 29, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> flowers.
> god help me, flowers.
> 
> fishing's cool for money, too.  flowers are addictive, though.


 
same thing


----------



## Tails (May 8, 2011)

I love bug-hunting 
Mostly because different bugs require different stratagies to catch, it gives the game more of a challange.


----------



## Denram (May 10, 2011)

I loved to play the old Snes or nintendo games on the animal crossing for gamecube. other then that making money and decorating


----------



## Serk102 (May 11, 2011)

Smashing roaches in my house, and see their soul evaporate.


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2011)

bugging


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 13, 2011)

Attack Neighbours with a net and watch them Rage.

I only do this to lame neighbours...or if I'm in a bad mood

never to Whitney..


----------



## OmegaMan (May 14, 2011)

I've always been a fan on designing my house and finding new things to design it with. Wifing is also a great hobby for me.


----------



## robokabuto (May 31, 2011)

decorating my house, fishing, and planting.


----------



## Skipper82342 (May 31, 2011)

decorating my house and wi-fi-ing


----------



## BlackCat (Jun 5, 2011)

Making new designs (very fun), 
helping the animals (when they finally ask for it), 
writing letters, and messages to my wii message board (replaces my journal from ACG)
fishing, 
planting flowers, 
digging for fossils and gyroids (my most favorite thing to do),
and filling up the museum.


----------



## Zebra (Jun 6, 2011)

Planting flowers and finding ways to get rich. I usually try to fill up most of my town with a bunch of flowers per acre, but it's hard keeping track (and the fact that I always kill them by accidentally running them over doesn't help, either).


----------



## Andelis (Jun 8, 2011)

Re-design my house and mail/do stuff for neighbors


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 8, 2011)

Wi-fi


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 8, 2011)

Wi-fi


----------



## rafren (Jun 11, 2011)

Just thought of a new one.

pit fall villagers


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jun 11, 2011)

Making patterens and Wi-fi ing


----------



## Mugh Hann (Jun 11, 2011)

i tend to start the game up, pull all the weeds in my town, then quit for several months, rinse and repeat.


----------



## digla33 (Jun 12, 2011)

Fishing,catching bugs,decorating my house, and planting flowers


----------

